# SB Heavy 10 riser lathe.



## aametalmaster (Jun 29, 2012)

Going to look at a SB riser lathe tomorrow. Will take lots of pics...Bob


----------



## Benji (Jun 29, 2012)

They are very rare Bob

Jim B.


----------

